# Cannot connect to wireless router.



## Mortillus (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey guys,
i've recently had a new computer and tried connecting it to my router wirelessly but it wont do it, it keeps coming up with a a vague error saying can't connect. It can see the router with solid 3-4 bars of signal, i've checked the security key, tried unistalling the drivers and reinstalling the drivers but still no joy. The laptop connects to the network with no problems whatsoever. 

I'm using a netgear dg934 provided by Sky broadband. I'm also using a Belking f5d7050 v3 usb adaptor to connect to the router. The computer in question is running win7 home premium 64 bit.

Recently i've found that the computer will connect to router if the security is disabled but nt when it is.

I've pasted the detailed error report below:

Windows Network Diagnostics Publisher details 
Issues found 
Problem with wireless adapter or access pointProblem with wireless adapter or access point Detected 
Reset the wireless adapter Completed 
Investigate router or access point issues Completed 
Refer to Windows Help and Support for more information about wireless connectivity problems Completed 

Issues found Detection details 
6 Problem with wireless adapter or access point Detected 

Reset the wireless adapter Completed 

Network Diagnostics Log 
File Name: 614D7AEC-2FB6-469D-B077-F98155CB142C.Repair.1.etl 


Investigate router or access point issues Completed 

If you're connected to a hotspot or domain network, contact the network administrator. Otherwise: 1. Unplug or turn off the device. 2. After all the lights on the device are off, wait at least 10 seconds. 3. Turn the device back on or plug it back into the power outlet. To restart a router or access point that has a built-in battery, press and quickly release the Reset button. 
Network Diagnostics Log 
File Name: 04CB4774-AA95-480F-A70B-07B6E0B42AE3.Repair.4.etl 


Refer to Windows Help and Support for more information about wireless connectivity problems Completed 

Windows cannot resolve your wireless connectivity issue. 

Detection details 
Diagnostics Information (Network Adapter) 
Details about network adapter diagnosis: 
Network adapter Wireless Network Connection 7 driver information:
Description . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter
Manufacturer . . . . . . . . . : Belkin International, Inc.
Provider . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin International, Inc.
Version . . . . . . . . . . . : 3.1.1.0
Inf File Name . . . . . . . . . : C:\Windows\INF\oem3.inf
Inf File Date . . . . . . . . . : 21 August 2010 10:04:29
Section Name . . . . . . . . . : Belkin.ndi
Hardware ID . . . . . . . . . . : usb\vid_050d&pid_705a
Instance Status Flags . . . . . : 0x180600a
Device Manager Status Code . . : 0
IfType . . . . . . . . . . . . : 71
Physical Media Type . . . . . . : 9


Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 
Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 17a1b722-7985-4619-bcc4-821261918bc9
Interface name: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter
Interface type: Native WiFi
Profile: SKY78373
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connection incident diagnosed
Auto Configuration ID: 4
Connection ID: 7
Connection status summary
Connection started at: 2010-08-30 16:06:28-887
Profile match: Success
Pre-Association: Success
Association: Success
Security and Authentication: Fail
List of visible access point(s): 2 item(s) total, 2 item(s) displayed
BSSID BSS Type PHY Signal(dB) Chnl/freq SSID
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
00-1B-2F-9D-B9-E0 Infra g -70 1 SKY78373
00-1F-9F-10-31-81 Infra g -84 6 O2wireless740F8F
Connection History
Information for Auto Configuration ID 5
List of visible networks: 2 item(s) total, 2 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g Yes 50 Yes SKY78373
Infra g Yes 15 Yes O2wireless740F8F
List of preferred networks: 2 item(s)
Profile: SKY78373 2
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes
Profile: SKY78373
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes
Information for Connection ID 9
Connection started at: 2010-08-30 16:06:45-142
Auto Configuration ID: 5
Profile: SKY78373
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: 00-1b-2f-9d-b9-e0
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: WPA-PSK
Configured encryption type: TKIP
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: No
Multicast key received: No
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0
Security attempt status: Success
Information for Connection ID 8
Connection started at: 1601-01-01 01:00:00-000
Auto Configuration ID: 5
Profile: SKY78373 2
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Fail
Pre-association status: Fail 0x00000000
Association status: Fail 0x00000000
Association reason code: 0x00000000
Information for Auto Configuration ID 4
List of visible networks: 2 item(s) total, 2 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g Yes 55 Yes SKY78373
Infra g Yes 15 Yes O2wireless740F8F
List of preferred networks: 2 item(s)
Profile: SKY78373 2
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes
Profile: SKY78373
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028006
Information for Connection ID 7
Connection started at: 2010-08-30 16:06:28-887
Auto Configuration ID: 4
Profile: SKY78373
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: 00-1b-2f-9d-b9-e0
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: WPA-PSK
Configured encryption type: TKIP
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: No
Multicast key received: No
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0
Security attempt status: Fail 0x0003800b
Information for Connection ID 6
Connection started at: 2010-08-30 16:01:36-637
Auto Configuration ID: 4
Profile: SKY78373 2
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Fail 0x0004001e
Association status: Fail 0x00000000
Association reason code: 0x00000000
Information for Connection ID 5
Connection started at: 2010-08-30 16:01:22-443
Auto Configuration ID: 4
Profile: SKY78373
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: 00-1b-2f-9d-b9-e0
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: WPA-PSK
Configured encryption type: TKIP
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: No
Multicast key received: No
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0
Security attempt status: Fail 0x0003800b
Information for Connection ID 4
Connection started at: 1601-01-01 01:00:00-000
Auto Configuration ID: 4
Profile: SKY78373 2
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Fail
Pre-association status: Fail 0x00000000
Association status: Fail 0x00000000
Association reason code: 0x00000000
Information for Auto Configuration ID 3
List of visible networks: 1 item(s) total, 1 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY Security Signal(RSSI) Compatible SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g No 50 Yes SKY78373
List of preferred networks: 2 item(s)
Profile: SKY78373 2
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes
Profile: SKY78373
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes
Information for Connection ID 3
Connection started at: 2010-08-30 15:56:13-356
Auto Configuration ID: 3
Profile: SKY78373 2
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: 00-1b-2f-9d-b9-e0
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: Open
Configured encryption type: None
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: No
Multicast key received: No
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0



Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 
For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event.
Helper Class: Auto Configuration
Initialize status: Success
Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 17a1b722-7985-4619-bcc4-821261918bc9
Interface name: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter
Interface type: Native WiFi
Profile: SKY78373
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Result of diagnosis: Problem found
Issue referred to: L2Sec Helper Class
Root cause:
Windows could not connect to "SKY78373"
You can try to connect again.
Repair option:
Try connecting to "SKY78373" again, or connect to a different network
If you still can't connect to the network and you are the administrator, turn off your wireless router or access point, wait at least 10 seconds, turn it back on, and then try connecting again.



Diagnostics Information (L2sec Helper Class) 
Details about L2Sec Helper Class diagnosis: 
For complete information about this session see the Wireless Diagnostic Informational Event.
Helper Class: Layer2 Security
Initialize Status: Success
Result of diagnosis: There may be a problem
Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: {17a1b722-7985-4619-bcc4-821261918bc9}
Interface name: Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter
Interface type: Native WiFi
Profile: SKY78373
SSID: SKY78373
SSID length: 8
Connection mode: Infra
Security enabled: Yes
Connection ID: 7
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Yes
Pre-Association and association status: Success
Security and Authentication:
Configured security type: Wireless Protected Access with pre-shared keys (WPA-PSK)
Configured Encryption type: TKIP
Security connect status: Fail 0x0003800b
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast keys received: No
Multicast keys received: No


Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Configure the router for WPA encryption if that's not currently what you're using. Make SURE you know the key for the next steps. I'd also make SURE you have the latest drivers for the wireless adapter.

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again. Here's How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

When you find the network, make SURE you enter the correct security key.


----------



## Mortillus (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Johnwill, I've removed all the wireless profiles from the manage wireless networks window, this what you mean? Also the router is configured to wpa-psk encryption. I entered the key in exactly as it should be but no joy, still getting the same message saying windows cannot connect.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And you have this version: 3.00.07 driver?


----------



## Mortillus (Aug 21, 2010)

Yep, have downloaded and installed those drivers


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried uninstalling the wireless adapter and rebooting to let Windows discover it again? Perhaps something is corrupted, it should have no problems with WPA-PSK.


----------

